# I built my first HTPC but I have audio and tuner problems



## mmcginn1966 (Jan 2, 2009)

I thought I had this thing working nicely :jump: but I have 2 problems left. :crying: THe first one I can't kive with. After an hour and a half or so of playback the audio starts disintegrating. You can hear it but it is tinny and noisy. I am running an optical cable out of the Creative Titanium X-Fi card and into a Harman Kardan receiver. THis happens when listening to music for awhile and then I restart it seems okay - but The Dark Night is the first movie long enough to give me trouble - and I don't want to restart the computer in the middle of a movie.:hissyfit:

THe second problem would be nice to figure out but I can live without it. I can't get sound from the cable box to Media Center ive TV. I have the picture but it is not widescreen ratio and there is no sound. I have a hapaugue tuner.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Wow, haven't heard the problem with the optical before. Have you tried playing the movie via optical on a DVD player, just to make sure it;s your OC and not your AVR?


----------



## mmcginn1966 (Jan 2, 2009)

I think the audio portion of my problem is related to the creative titanium x-fi itself. Anyone else have this audio card and if are you experiencing problems? I found this jumping off point for info on the creative site.

http://forums.creative.com/creativelabs/board/message?board.id=Vista&thread.id=1694

This constant incompatability almost makes me yearn for a monopoly.


----------



## Aminbiz (Sep 22, 2008)

It Sounds Like it could be heat related, if it works fine an hour or more then starts to give you problems that could mean that heat is a factor. Just to see open the case and use a regular old house fan to keep the insides cool start watching movies and see if it acts up, if not the you need to add more cooling options and or move the audio card to another PCI slot .


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree, Its sounds like your audio card is overheating. make sure you have lots of airflow over the card and that there is no dust buildup. The card will be working extra hard when decoding 5.1 audio and will get hot.


----------

